# Probleme mit Acer eRecovery



## tschubi (6. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade kurz davor, meinen Laptop aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. Ich wollte meinen Acer Aspire 5742G formatieren. Also boote ich von den Recovery CDs, die man sich selbst brennen musste. Ich wähle Werkseinstellung wiederherstellen. Nach dem das einige Minuten läuft, setzt es mit folgender Fehlermeldung aus: wiederherstellung ist fehlgeschlagen - fehlercode=0x17(dataError (cyclic redundancy check).)
Ich habe beim Googlen leider nichts wirklich passendes gefunden und weiß nicht, wo ich ansetzen soll. Die DvDs haben vor einem halben Jahr noch funktioniert. Hatte irgendjemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

Evlt. sind die DVDs nicht mehr o.k, denn Rohlinge können teils schon nach wenigen Monaten Daten verlieren. Das sind doch selbst gebrannte Datenträger, oder?

Kennst Du jemanden, der eine originale windows-CD passend zu Deiner Windows-Lizenz hat? Dann kannst Du mit dieser CD und dem key, der unter Deinem Notebook stehen sollte, windows auch komplett neu installieren.


----------



## tschubi (6. August 2011)

Ok, dann such ich mir mal jemanden mit einer Windows CD. Sagt dir diese Fehlermeldung denn vielleicht was?


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich meine, dass das beim entpacken von einer Datei ist, und da stimmt die Prüfsumme nicht, die nötig ist, um die Datei zu nutzen/prüfen. So was kann eben passieren, wenn die zu entpackende Datei fehlerhaft ist, und fehlerhaft kann die eben wiederum sein, weil die DVD nicht mehr ok ist


----------

